# how much thc taken oraly is considered a dose?



## Noobalicious (Jul 20, 2011)

im looking to make some canna chocolates to sell to the dispensary but im not sure how much cannabis to use. the dispensaries around here list thier edibles with a dose per unit. for example cosmic caramels are 2 doses each.

my question is how much hash/kief/mid grade weed do you think they consider to be an oral dose? i would love to make each chocolate (about 1.5"x1.5"x.5") to be 2-3 doses. im not sure if i wanna use canna butter kief hash or what. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Jul 31, 2011)

The only experience I have at making edibles are when I make budder and cookies. My budder is extremely potent as it is used against cancer. I put at least an oz of high grade bud plus another 4-5 oz of good shake in a lb of budder. 3/4 of the lb of budder go's into making 40 oatmeal cookies. 1 cookie will wreck you for 5-6 hrs. I think you have to have a goal in mind before you start making your product. Make some and give it to friends to try and get feedback.


----------

